# Crowdfunding News – Agon, Deep Magic, RECLAIMER, Visigoths vs Mall Goths, and more



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 16, 2019)

A TTRPG about to save the planet? It is really annoying when somebody wants to teach some lesson but his words are only old-fashion propaganda and I know some things about the real life they unknow. I hate when somebody tries me to feel guilty because I don't share his point of view. Fallacies ad misericordiam are really irritating when the trick is discovered. 

If I want to save the world really the answer can't be to trust blindly in a senior officials sinarchy controlling all economy as a monopoly, where they don't have to worry about doing a good work because no rival company will steal them clients nor about suffering themself the consequences of their actions because we are who will pay for the broken plates. 

Ayn Rand said: _"If a businessman makes a mistake, he suffers the consequences. If a bureaucrat makes a mistake, you suffer the consequences"._ 

I don't want more cyberpunk fiction as Robocop movies where OCP is the evil empire. I am not defending multinational megacorporations but I warn: In the X-Men the sentinel robots were created to defend powerless people against who had got a superior power, but the remedy was worse than the own disease.  Have you read George Orwell's Animal Farm? 

If I want to defend Nature, then I have to report pollution in China or Russia. Today there are more forest zones in Europe. The most of the plastic sent to the sea are from rivers in Africa and Asia. 

Do you know anything about Michael Crichton's "State of Fear", the medieval warm period, or the XVI-XIX centuries Little Ice Age? Do you know planet Mars is also warming? And it isn't our fault.  

Sorry, I don't want troubles, but I couldn't be quiet.


----------



## jerryrice4949 (Oct 16, 2019)

glad you didn’t.  I love when people display their ignorance for everyone to see.


----------



## notBowen (Oct 16, 2019)

I think Wolves of God by Kevin Crawford of Stars Without Number fame is worth a mention. Dark Ages England fantasy goodness. 









						Wolves of God: Adventures in Dark Ages England
					

Experience savage adventures and grim perils in Dark Ages England in this historical fantasy RPG.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Jadeite (Oct 16, 2019)

The Amazons! KS ends on the 31th, lots of files for 3d printing:








						AMAZONS!
					

High quality 3d printable Heroines, Monsters and Terrains for your gaming table!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Tony Vargas (Oct 16, 2019)

Egg Embry said:


> *Visigoths vs Mall Goths (game & weird 90s mall setting)** by **Ghostly Rituals*



I guess it's an old joke, now, "So yer a 'Goth,' huh?  Well, _where were you when we sacked Rome?_"


----------



## Sunsword (Oct 16, 2019)

I'll mention Charles Rice's City of Solstice for the OSR.









						City of Solstice: A Setting for OSR Fantasy Campaigns
					

A fantasy game setting for OSR games, set in a city run by criminal gangs. Think a fantasy version of the Untouchables.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## LagginYa (Oct 16, 2019)

Don't forget, Kevin Crawford of Sine Nomine Publishing and creator of Stars Without Number, Godbound and Scarlet Heroes is kickstarting Wolves of God.


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 16, 2019)

How did you miss *Tilt Five*?
Not just another rule system or supplement, Tilt Five is, imo, a real chance for Augmented Reality to become a real usable technology and system to gaming. Not that the technology hasn't been around, but T5 seems to promise accessibility and a platform that might just allow for massive growth and potential.





Have you seen the list of partners they have already brought on board? Pretty impressive if you ask me.

Fantasy Grounds
Weave / Monocle Society
Tabletopia
Niffler
Snackbox / Playstack
Beatshapers / Star Drone
LocoMotives / CornBilt
Gladiabots
Happy Giant / Hologrid
Nemesys Games / TowerLand
OneMadOgre / Critical Brick
Seamly / Epicmode
MeetinRoom.io
Nucleus VR
Theatrix
And note that several of these are not gaming/entertainment companies. Some of these are corporate technology companies looking to bring AR/VR to business.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 17, 2019)

Egg has a lot more patience than me! At some point folks will figure out this two-year old weekly column about Kickstarters ending soon is about Kickstarters ending soon and stop jumping into berate him for “forgetting” Kickstarters which aren’t ending soon. But not this week. Five of 'em in a row this week!


----------



## Egg Embry (Oct 17, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Egg has a lot more patience than me! At some point folks will figure out this two-year old weekly column about Kickstarters ending soon is about Kickstarters ending soon and stop jumping into berate him for “forgetting” Kickstarters which aren’t ending soon. But not this week.



Morrus, try sitting through this interview:
INTERVIEWER - "How are you doing today... Egg? Like the breakfast?"
EGG - "Yes! And I'm doing dandy!"
INTERVIEWER - "I'm surprised you didn't say you were having an... 'Egg-ceptional' day." [Gales of laughter]
EGG - "Ha!" [The word. Not laughter.]
INTERVIEWER - "Maybe even an... 'Egg-traordinary' morning?"
EGG - [Big smile and a pity snort meant to indicate where amusement would be placed.]
INTERVIEWER - "Well this interview is off to an... 'Egg-cellent' start!"
EGG - [Gets up and leaves the McDonalds and gives up on his fry cook dreams.]

Once you can do that every day for the rest of your life, you can read about *EVERY* RPG crowdfunding project you've "forgotten" with a serene smile.


----------



## LagginYa (Oct 17, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Egg has a lot more patience than me! At some point folks will figure out this two-year old weekly column about Kickstarters ending soon is about Kickstarters ending soon and stop jumping into berate him for “forgetting” Kickstarters which aren’t ending soon. But not this week. Five of 'em in a row this week!



Somehow, I've completely missed that this article focuses on kickstarters ending soon. Apologies Egg and Morrus for my obliviousness. I do enjoy this article quite a bit.


----------



## Egg Embry (Oct 17, 2019)

LagginYa said:


> Somehow, I've completely missed that this article focuses on kickstarters ending soon. Apologies Egg and Morrus for my obliviousness. I do enjoy this article quite a bit.



LagginYa,
You are gold! Keep the comments, and RPGs, coming! Despite my joke above, I'm eager to keep talking RPGs! :-D


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 17, 2019)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> A TTRPG about to save the planet? It is really annoying when somebody wants to teach some lesson but his words are only old-fashion propaganda and I know some things about the real life they unknow. I hate when somebody tries me to feel guilty because I don't share his point of view. Fallacies ad misericordiam are really irritating when the trick is discovered.
> 
> If I want to save the world really the answer can't be to trust blindly in a senior officials sinarchy controlling all economy as a monopoly, where they don't have to worry about doing a good work because no rival company will steal them clients nor about suffering themself the consequences of their actions because we are who will pay for the broken plates.
> 
> ...



Yes. This is a complicated issue. But why not also keep reporting massive pollution issues in developed nations? At least developing nations are trying to do something about pollution. If you have developed nations refusing to help then the whole world will go to shite.

Any heavy handed application of a message is going to be met with resistance. Because more likely than not that heavy handed message is not coming from the right place.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2019)

Voidheart Symphony
					

A tabletop roleplaying game of psychic rebellion in the shadows of the city, powered by the apocalypse.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 17, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Egg has a lot more patience than me! At some point folks will figure out this two-year old weekly column about Kickstarters ending soon is about Kickstarters ending soon and stop jumping into berate him for “forgetting” Kickstarters which aren’t ending soon. But not this week. Five of 'em in a row this week!



Though I didnt state it, Tilt Five ends Oct28th, right in the middle of the time period mentioned for this article (and why I didnt mention it in last weeks article). So, do I assume this comment wasnt directed at me or...?


----------



## Egg Embry (Oct 17, 2019)

LordEntrails said:


> Though I didnt state it, Tilt Five ends Oct28th, right in the middle of the time period mentioned for this article (and why I didnt mention it in last weeks article). So, do I assume this comment wasnt directed at me or...?



LordEntrails,
Thank you for sharing this. I did not cover _Tilt Five_, you are correct. I missed it because it's in the Hardware category of Kickstarter and my focus is the Tabletop Gaming section. I've edited this week's article and added a link to it based on your recommendation. ;-)


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 17, 2019)

Speculative fiction may be dangerous when it is used as a propaganda weapon. And if we want to help for a better world then we have to be really informed.

Examples of ecological disaster in _those_ countries:

Aral Sea, Techa River (1949-1956), Lake Karachay, the most polluted place in the world, Sverdlovsk, the biological Chernobyl (1979), nuclear accident in Kyshtym(1957), the black dragon (1987), maybe the worst fires of the recent History, the forest fire of Kursha-2 where 1200 people died, the test of Tzar bomb (1961), Illegal whales hunt by Soviets, the toxic lake in Geamana, Romania, birds killed for Mao's Great Leap Forward caused a ecological disaster. China is the main producer of CO2, and Linfen is the most polluted river in the world. China is the main producer and consumer of coal.  

I say it again: in the X-Men comics the sentinel robots were created to protect the helpless masses against people with greater power, but the remedy was worse than disease. I am with Captain America against Iron Man about the superhero registration act because I don't trust governments with too much control power with the excuse to protect us from those with a greater power.

I am Spanish and you may know nothing about the Prestige oil spill in Spain, 2002, (Prestige was the name of the ship). There were protests, after there was a change of government, and new cases of spills, with ecological damage happened again, but then nobody complained (until the anniversary of the disaster when the previous party came back to the power), almost forgotten by the media. Isn't it a hypocritical double standard? 

I don't trust "ecological prophets" who tell we have to sacrifice our economy to save Mother Nature but Russia and China are allowed to pollute with total impunity.

If we want to save the environment then we need freedom where citizens can pressure to companies and politicians to be responsible for the ecological impact. Do you remember the past boycott against tuna because fisher ships and nets caused damage against dolphins? It wouldn't be so easy when the government has got too much control over economy.


----------



## Ravenbrook (Oct 17, 2019)

The Nautical Campaigns book could be interesting. Combining all of the Deep Magic texts in one book is also a good idea. The other kickstarters sound pretty meh.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Oct 18, 2019)

I backed Agon. It’s by the crew that created Blades in the Dark, which is my favorite game in years. You immediately get access to the work in progress, and I have to say that I think Agon is a solid game, and only improving. 

It’s already met its target so now it’s on to stretch goals in the form of additional islands designed by a variety of designers.


----------



## Ravenbrook (Oct 18, 2019)

hawkeyefan said:


> I backed Agon. It’s by the crew that created Blades in the Dark, which is my favorite game in years. You immediately get access to the work in progress, and I have to say that I think Agon is a solid game, and only improving.
> 
> It’s already met its target so now it’s on to stretch goals in the form of additional islands designed by a variety of designers.



My main problem with Agon: Who will actually play it?


----------



## Marc Radle (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey everyone!

The Deep Magic Kickstarter is roaring into its final 12 days!

*More than $130K so far!*
*More than 2,300 backers and still climbing*
*8 stretch goals unlocked so far, and rapidly approaching number 9!*
If you haven't already, please check out the Deep Magic Kickstarter and join in on the fun 
*https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/deepmagic/deep-magic-for-5th-edition-a-tome-of-new-spells-and-arcana*

-------------------------------------------------
Marc Radle
*Art Director  |  Kobold Press *
www.koboldpress.com

*Warlock Patreon*
Kobold Press is creating the darkly fantastical 5th Edition Warlock booklets | Patreon


----------



## hawkeyefan (Oct 18, 2019)

Ravenbrook said:


> My main problem with Agon: Who will actually play it?




Um...people who buy it? I plan on breaking it out once I’ve had time to properly read it, and watched a bit more actual play vids. 

Was this a trick question?


----------



## Ravenbrook (Oct 20, 2019)

hawkeyefan said:


> Um...people who buy it? I plan on breaking it out once I’ve had time to properly read it, and watched a bit more actual play vids.
> 
> Was this a trick question?



It wasn't a trick question and the game actually sounds good, but I wouldn't get it as a GM because nobody I know would be interested in it. I guess it does have a niche market, though.


----------



## Arilyn (Oct 20, 2019)

hawkeyefan said:


> Um...people who buy it? I plan on breaking it out once I’ve had time to properly read it, and watched a bit more actual play vids.
> 
> Was this a trick question?




We are planning on playing it as well. Can't back it though, because Evil Hat won't ship outside USA anymore. Shipping costs! Definitely planning on buying a copy later, though.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Oct 23, 2019)

Arilyn said:


> We are planning on playing it as well. Can't back it though, because Evil Hat won't ship outside USA anymore. Shipping costs! Definitely planning on buying a copy later, though.




I believe that the pledge comes with a credit for a print on demand option for precisely that reason. Not sure if that would sway you, but you may want to look into it in case that would work.


----------



## Marc Radle (Jul 7, 2020)

*New Deep Magic Update!*
The kobolds have been hard at work testing and putting the final touches on the digital components of the Deep Magic products. As foreshadowed in our April update, we are on track to release the VTT and PDF content this month. And we are ready to share some dates ...

*https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/deepmagic/deep-magic-for-5th-edition-a-tome-of-new-spells-and-arcana/posts/2886496*


----------

